# The Capital Of The Urals.



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

nice photos


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

mavillav said:


> nice photos


Новые архитектурные решения в Tagil


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

Любовь на крышах высоток Тагила!


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

https://vsenovostint.ru/2017/12/25/...udet-uralgiprotrans-sdacha-oktyabr-2018-goda/


----------



## Porton (Dec 27, 2017)

А это просто фото полнолуние


----------



## Sputni (Feb 7, 2018)

Tagil


----------



## Kvadra (Feb 13, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Kvadra (Feb 13, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Kvadra (Feb 13, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Kvadra (Feb 13, 2018)

http://turizmnt.ru/


----------



## Starats (Feb 21, 2018)

В целом не смотря на всю показуху,нужно признать,что промышленность в России разваливается,вот фильм о закрытых производствах в Тагиле,их более сотни!А судя по комментариям под видео,такая-же история и в других городах России!




Ссылка на ютубе,где можно коммент оставить.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IScx3K1Y38


----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Zlins (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Solo75 (Apr 27, 2018)

Фото с открытия 7 Домны на НТМК
https://tagilka.ru/media/detail/?ID=58930


----------

